# Annoying Stomach Cramps



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

hey guys, So this week, I've been havin these weird stomach cramps whenever I take my meds (Modulon). Since I normally take on in the morning on my way to school, it's bad because i'll be walking and then I'll be doubled right over. It feels as if someone has grabbed all the muscles in my stomach together and is holding onto them with a tight fist. It goes away within 30-45 seconds. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm scared to stop the meds (I have to be in school!!) but at the same time, I'm scared i'll have a miniattack and drop one of the playschool kids!


----------

